
The 2018 Perl Developer Survey Results - kamaal
https://www.perl.com/article/the-2018-perl-developer-survey-results/
======
IPvX
"Q3 What resources would you recommend to someone new to Perl?"

A python book.

~~~
vgy7ujm
Python is dying. Better buy a Golang book.

